# PC guides



## charmon (Jul 8, 2014)

Does anyone know if the craftsman model 27683 will accept PC style guides


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

, really pleased to see you join the community, welcome to Router Forums!


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Welcome to the forum . I gotta say I went to there site and they don't mention anything about guides? 
Makes me wonder if there's a replacement base or something so you can use guides ? 
I'm sure the experts will chime in soon


----------



## williamm (Oct 10, 2011)

http://c.shld.net/rpx/i/s/i/spin/im...1600&qlt=75,0&op_sharpen=1&op_usm=0.9,0.5,0,0

Looks like the one I have and it takes the PC guides just fine. I use it with the PC dovetail jig.


----------



## charmon (Jul 8, 2014)

Thanks Semipro, RainMan1 and williamm


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Could something like this be used?

1201 - TurnLock


----------



## jdonhowe (Sep 12, 2009)

If by "PC guides" you mean Porter Cable style guide bushings, yes, they fit the 27683 perfectly.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------

